# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  mesa flotante

## carlossicilia

hola estoy pensando en comprar una mesa flotante lo que no se donde y si alguien me puede aconsejar o no este efecto gracias

----------


## wydx

puedes preguntar en el mercadillo a ver si alguien esta interesado en vender una, seguro que te sale mas economica.

----------


## carlossicilia

gracias no lo habia pensado pero si alguien lee esto y esta interesado en vender una que me lo diga gracias

----------


## Ravenous

Si haces magia de escenario, si, te lo recomiendo, y mucho. Un compañero de aquí, de coruña la tiene, y es una maravilla. El movimiento es increíble, el gimmick, estupendo (tipo Losander), e incluso permite levantarla poniendo la mano encima.

----------


## McPincho

Lo mismo tengo este número muy mitificado porque lo he visto en grandes, y he visto mesas de 900€ hasta una de 60€. Son todas iguales o no tienen los mismos movimientos?

----------


## Ayy

hazte una tu mismo, ahorraras mucho dinero... y no es tan dificil... ponme un mp si quieres

----------


## Juan Salvador

Hola estoy de acuerdo con Ayy en que te la puedes hacer tu mismo ya que no es tan dificil pero tienes que tener herramientas de presición y ser un manitas si quieres que se te quede una cosa bien hecha, ya que si haces una mesa que se ve que no está bien fabricada el efecto se desluce un monton. Por otra parte estoy en desacuerdo con lo dicho de que ahorras mucho dinero, ya que como dijo McPincho las hay hasta de 60€ ( yo tambien las he visto) nuevas de paquete y con un acabado escepcional. Lo digo desde la experiencia ya que yo fabriqué una y cuando empiezas a sumar el gasto de los materiales solamente, te das cuenta que es más caro que comprar una y al final nunca se te queda con la misma precición que la comprada.
Un saludo a todos Juan Salvador.

----------


## miguelajo

Yo la tengo pero me asalta una duda...Todos los gimmiks son iguales?
Me refiero a la terminación, al agarre.
No lo creo y eso me parece fundamental.

----------


## Juan Salvador

Hola miguelajo, no se si hay distintos gimiks (aunque creo que si) pero lo que si te puedo decir es que lo puedes utilizar de distintas formas, aclaro, aparte de la que fabriqué yo (a la cual le hice un gimik un poco cutre y a mi manera) la que compré en una tienda americana traía el gimik para usarlo de una determinada manera (es decir como casi todas las que se venden en el mercado) pero yo, no muy conforme de como viene de fábrica ideé otra forma de usarlo sin modificar ni el gimik ni la mesa. Ahora estoy más contento y mas seguro de que no va a dejar de levitar haciendo "crash" en ningun momento y permitiendo hacer los mismos movimientos que de la forma original.
Espero que te sirva de ayuda y empieces a pensar lo que te digo ya que puede servirte y además segun mi opinión se ejecuta el efecto de una forma más comoda.  
Un saludo de Juan Salvador

----------


## Xavier Tapias

Hola Miguel,

Creo que con la mesa que tienes es fundamental un rediseño del gimmick. Para mi gusto, debería ser un poco mas largo 2 ó 3cm) y lo mas fundamental: el agarre. Creo que en el dedo pulgar debe reposar el vértice y por lo tanto el peso y a partir de allí, contrapesar y poner un buen agarre para empujar con los 4 dedos o mejor aun con la palma de la mano. Un mínimo movimiento de la palma, se convierte en un gran movimiento de la mesa.

Estoy preparando mi propio gimmick (parecido al que ya publiqué sobre la bola Zombie) y lo colgaré en mi web de bricomagia. Si mientras consigues algún avance chulo, házmelo saber.

Un abrazo

----------


## miguelajo

Hombre el señor TAPIAS por aquí...
Pues sí, estoy de acuerdo con lo del gimmik.
creo que vemos los mismos puntos débiles.
Le daré vueltas y me pasaré pot yu web por si hay algo.
N abrazote.
Miguel AJO

----------


## Xavier Tapias

Ya lo tienes publicado. Ha quedado de muerte!  8) 

Un abrazo

----------


## magolek

xavier, exquisito. 
¡¡¡ si es que... donde hay calidad, hay calidad !!!!

Saludos y gracias

----------


## miguelajo

IMPRESIONANTE XAVI!!
El protector del pulgar debe ser de latón? es por algo en especial? 
Me refiero que si necesita ese saliente en el pulgar o si valdría con reforzar la varilla con un filetro gordo, por ejemplo.
Como aún no me lo he fabricado no se realmente si facilita enormemente el manejo ( como así lo creo ).
Otra ideilla, que no se si la incluye el original o no, es la de cubrir por completo el gimmic.
Imagina que el pañuelo es doble con un agujero por el que sale el trocito.
Entonces se podría mostrar por todos los sitios sin que se viera absolutamente nada.
Cuando lo fabrique te cuento.

----------


## Xavier Tapias

Puede ser de cualquier metal facilmente moldeable. Sirve tambien el aluminio pero es mejor de latón. Te puede servir un trozo del de las latas de conserva (ideal las de melocotón en almibar  :D mas que nada porque si es uno de sardinas en escabeche, el gimmick canta pero por su olor :P  :P  :P ) 

Si no lo pones, el pulgar sufre mucho. De esta forma llevas el gimmick sin enterarte.

Lo del tapete tiene que ser doble y ponerle un remache en el punto de salida. De esa forma todo queda escondido.

Un abrazo

----------


## BusyMan

Recordad, si lo veis conveniente, que estos mensajes están en un area abierta a la vista de todo internet.

Un saludo y me voy a empollar esas ideas!

----------


## Xavier Tapias

Pues precisamente por esta razón, no he publicado ninguna foto ni he sido explicito en los detalles. De verdad crees que lo comentado hasta ahora le sirve de algo a un "muggle" :Confused:   :shock:

----------


## incon

no se si a uds les pasa.. bah, quizas es una pelotudes.. cuando practico con la mesa.. la mano se me hace mierda... pero cuando estoy realizando el acto.. es como que la "magia" fluye y no siento nada... ok, si.. dije una boludes.. perdon

----------


## Juan Salvador

No es una tonteria ya que a mi me pasa tambien, lo que ocurre es que cuando se ensalla se repite muchas veces y por lo tanto la mano sufre, mientras que en escena solamente lo haces una vez y además no estas tan pendiente de tu mano sino del público y la cara de asombro de estos sobre todo cuando enseñas la parte de abajo de la mesa.

Un saludo.

----------

